# Skid steer hydraulic pedal is sticking



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

John Deere 250, the pedal that controls the raise and lift is starting to stick. Am I missing a grease zerk or is that a sign of wear? I raised the cab on it when the problem first started and I couldn't see anything wrong.

Has this happened to any of you and if so what was the solution?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Fluid film the hinges?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Is it slow in returning back to rest or is it staying stuck like it was locked in place to where you pushed it?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

BlizzardBeater;1288866 said:


> Is it slow in returning back to rest or is it staying stuck like it was locked in place to where you pushed it?


It locks into place both up and down.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Lube and lots of it!
Oh, and lots of it!


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Buy a Bobcat..............Thumbs Up


Sorry, I mean check the linkage closely under the cab, lube it well, and clean all the crap out from under the pedal while you're at it.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

For as little as I use the thing I shouldn't be having issues....then again, maybe that's the problem 

I'll pop the cab up and grease the heck out of it with a needle tipped gun.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I sprayed all the links and cables under the cab when it happened on the new Gehl


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Check the linkage under the cab to make sure its not bent and forced up against a bracket. Lube the pivot and make sure its not gummed up. Disconnect the cable if possible to eliminate anything past the cable. Does it do it running and shut off or just when its running?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Fluid Film will help more then the needle on your grease gun. I think it's from lack of use we run into that with a lot of our stuff. Your wiener probably suffers from lack of use also. LOL


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

The detents in the control valve are rusted. They are in the covers attached to the main body of the control valve.


----------

